# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Reciclar también en EMBALSES.NET.

## REEGE

LA MÁQUINA QUE REVOLUCIONA EL RECICLAJE.
3.222 entradas de cine en dos meses por reciclar envases de plástico y latas
PAMPLONA      

Según datos de Tomra, la empresa distribuidora, la máquina de la Mancomunidad es la más utilizada de Europa.
10/04/2011 

La máquina separadora, de uso público, situada en la calle Ciudadela, ha revolucionado el reciclaje de envases de plástico y latas de metal en Pamplona. Es el primer sistema que incentiva el retorno de residuos por medio de puntos que valen entradas de cine. Por cada unidad depositada entrega un punto y acumulados 90 se obtiene un pase para cualquier película en salas de la ciudad y de un centro comercial. Pues bien, en sólo dos meses, los primeros de andadura, los ciudadanos han dejado en la máquina 290.000 recipientes, lo que supone el equivalente a un total de 3.222 entradas de cine. 

La Mancomunidad de la Comarca de Pamplona inauguró el sistema pasado 21 de enero. La máquina, de tamaño similar al de una caseta de obra, dispone de dos embocaduras distintas: una para introducir latas de refrescos, conserva... y otra destinada a los envases de plástico: botellas de agua, de detergentes, botes de yogur... Tiene además otros tres conductos en los que depositar bolsas de plástico, brik y pilas, pero éstos no dan puntos, sólo las latas y el plástico.

FCC, sociedad encargada del la recogida de residuos en el ámbito de la Mancomunidad, aportó los 130.000 euros que costó la máquina, que fue diseñada por la empresa noruega Tomra, la misma que fabrica la mayoría de los mecanismos similares en países europeos, como Francia, Alemania y Holanda, donde se sitúan, generalmente, en supermercados y grandes superficies, para facilitar el retorno. Pero este caso la filosofía es distinta porque el consumidor paga por el envase una cantidad que se le reintegra si lo devuelve.

*Directos a Góngora*
La máquina está dotada de un dispositivo automático que distingue los materiales, por ejemplo, el PET del polietileno y el aluminio del acero. Después de separarlos los compacta para reducir su volumen y facilitar el transporte, directamente a Góngora.

La Mancomunidad instaló la máquina como experiencia piloto, con el fin de "hacer pedagogía con el reciclaje", como un estímulo para dar valor a un desecho. Y en estos dos meses las historias se han sucedido y las colas han aumentado hasta límites que no estaban previstos. Se manejaban las cifras medias de los países europeos: unos mil envases diarios, pero la de Pamplona supera los 5.000 en una jornada. Los lunes son los días de mayor afluencia, por los envases recogidos en locales de ocio y hostelería los fines de semana. El récord: el 21 de marzo, en 24 horas se recogieron más de 11.000 recipientes, casi al límite de la capacidad de la máquina, según explican los técnicos. 

De hecho, los usuarios confirman que el sistema se atasca con frecuencia, aunque en general reanuda la marcha de manera automática y las cifras de resultados lo constatan.

En cuanto al perfil del usuario, es variado. Acude mucha gente joven, estudiantes, y también jubilados. Hay, lógicamente, por cercanía vecinos del Casco Viejo, pero también procedentes de otros barrios e incluso de otras localidades de la Comarca. Algunos llegan con unos cuantos envases aprovechando que se acercan al centro para hacer recados, trámites... y hay quien se desplaza expresamente cargado de bolsas de tamaño industrial con el único objetivo de lograr determinado número de entradas en un solo viaje. Esto ha provocado incluso algún enfrentamiento entre los mismos usuarios por los tiempos de espera, las colas..., pero empleados de la Mancomunidad se encargan de solventar posibles dudas y las personas consultadas afirman que lo hacen "con muy buen ánimo".

SUSANA MARTÍNEZ DE FALCÓN - USUARIA
"Estos botellines vienen de Tudela".
Llegaron desde la Ribera y se canjearon por entradas de cine en Pamplona. La promotora de la idea, Sara Martínez-Losa Mateo, natural de Corella y de 22 años. Ella trabaja en Pamplona y explica que una tía de su novio es empleada de la cafetería del Hospital Reina Sofía de Tudela. "Cuando mi pareja viene a verme o yo voy allí traemos los envases", dice, mientras sujeta la bolsa cargada de botellines de agua. 


Sara Martínez-Losa acudió a la máquina el pasado miércoles. Pero era su tercer viaje con los mismos envases. "Vinimos el sábado, esperamos bastante tiempo, pero nos marchamos porque la máquina se paró", sostiene. El miércoles logró su objetivo: necesita 180 puntos para canjearlos por dos entradas y poder ir con su novio al cine. Consiguió 134 puntos con las latas de refresco y aún le faltaba introducir los botellines de agua. Las colas son distintas, de manera que cuando acabas en una tienes que esperar turno en la otra. Está encantada con la idea "porque reciclas, pero obtienes algo a cambio". "Además, el cine nos sale muy caro, entre las entradas, las palomitas y un refresco, cerca de 30 euros", señala.


Junto a ella esperaba en la cola Loli Gastón. Vive en Ansoáin, pero pasa por la máquina una o dos veces por semana, cuando sube a Pamplona a hacer recados. Ella lleva únicamente envases del consumo doméstico diario. Ha ido ya una vez al cine y tiene puntos como para otras dos. "Yo vivo sola y no recojo envases en ningún sitio. Sólo los de casa, pero sin darte cuenta acumulas mucho: sólo con yogures, botes...", indica y apunta la conveniencia de la iniciativa. "Por el incentivo y porque te acostumbras a reciclar y separar, tomas más conciencia", dice. Otra historia de la misma cola, la de Lorena Celaya Yustos. Tiene 20 años y reside en Mutilva, donde comparte bajera con unas amigas para las horas de ocio. En el local tienen recipientes para reciclar los residuos, pero ella se ha propuesto recogerlos y llevarlos a la máquina para poder invitar al cine a sus padres o dar una sorpresa a alguien...

SARA MARTÍNEZ-LOSA MATEO - USUARIA
"Los niños de la familia podrán ir al cine en Semana Santa"
"Esta Semana Santa los niños de la familia podrán ir al cine". Este era el objetivo de Susana Martínez de Falcón, vecina del Casco Viejo de Pamplona que el pasado miércoles llegó cargada de bolsas a la máquina de envases. En apenas una hora logró su propósito: 450 puntos, el equivalente a cinco entradas de cine. En ese tiempo la embocadura se atascó unas cuantas veces, pero ella esperó paciente porque, de manera automática, se puso nuevamente en marcha. Eso sí, antes había llamado a la Mancomunidad para dar cuenta de la incidencia.


Susana Martínez de Falcón explica que ya antes había conseguido otras cinco entradas. "Es para los niños de la familia". Para los menores y para quien les acompaña, la abuela porque, además, es ella quien se encarga de recopilar la mayor parte de los envases en el club de jubilados al que acude con asiduidad. "La verdad es que, al final, toda la familia está implicada. Cuando reunimos suficientes envases vengo. La mayoría son del club de jubilados, pero también hay de un cuñado mío que toma muchos refrescos y guarda todas las latas..., en fin, todos colaboran y en Semana Santa los niños podrán volver al cine", apunta, al tiempo que alaba la iniciativa de la Mancomunidad. "La verdad es que está muy bien porque nosotros antes reciclábamos, pero no separábamos los envases, ahora lo hacemos, pero, además, tenemos una recompensa y lo del cine es buena idea porque de lo contrario sería complicado ir. Resulta caro", apunta.


Esta usuaria no tuvo que esperar demasiado en la cola, unos diez minutos. Pero procura ir por las mañanas, porque ve que por la tarde hay más gente. Ha presenciado alguna pequeña bronca y reconoce que se viven momentos de tensión. Cuenta, por ejemplo, el caso de una señora "que el otro día venía con dos bolsas, una de latas y otra de plásticos. Se quedó en la primera, pero quería guardar turno para la segunda y la gente que estaba allí no se lo permitió, no les parecía justo. Así que se armó un pequeño lío", rememora. Susana regresó contenta, aunque algo manchada con tanta lata. Una amiga, también apostada en la cola, fue más precavida: llevó los guantes de casa.


*AL DETALLE
MÁS DE 10 TONELADAS EN DOS MESES*
La máquina de la calle Ciudadela ha recogido 10,3 toneladas de residuos en dos meses, 5,3 de metales, 4,8 de envases de plásticoy 0,2 de brik (hay que tener en cuenta que este último material no da puntos).

*LA MANCOMUNIDAD RECUPERÓ 21.038 TONELADAS EN UN AÑO*
La Mancomunidad de la Comarca de Pamplona recuperó en 2010 un total de 21.038 toneladas en todo el año, pero hay que tener en cuenta se trata de la recogida efectuada en Pamplona y en los otros 48 municipios de la Comarca y otras zonas como Ultzama adscritas a la recogida en esta mancomunidad, con un total de 3.276 contenedores sólo de envases y una población atendida superior a los 340.000 habitantes.

*UNA SOLA MÁQUINA RETA A 3.276 CONTENEDORES*
La máquina de envases ha recogido en dos meses 5,3 toneladas de metales; en el mismo periodo de 2010 la Mancomunidad recuperó 164,71 en todos los contenedores de Pamplona y la Comarca; respecto a los plásticos, la máquina ha recibido 4,8 toneladas y la Mancomunidad sumó 409,97 en dos meses el año pasado. En este caso multiplican por diez la cantidad.

*20.943 EUROS EN ENTRADAS*
Es la otra cara de la espectacular cifra obtenida en los dos primeros meses de vida de la máquina. Una entrada ordinaria (sin descuentos tipo día del espectador o familia numerosa) cuesta 6,5 euros de lunes a viernes, multiplicados por 3.222, suponen 20.943 euros.

*24 horas*
EN MARCHA DÍA Y NOCHE La máquina funciona las 24 horas del día, se puede utilizar a cualquier hora, aunque registra mayor afluencia por la tarde.

Fuente :Big Grin: iariodeNavarra.es

----------


## perdiguera

Una gran idea, que ayudará a mejorar el medio ambiente. :Wink: 
Enhorabuena a los pamplonicas y navarros en general. :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

Una idea muy muy MUY buena... además puede suponer un cierto alivio para un sector en grave crisis, como el cine  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

La técnica del retorno, ¿el futuro del reciclaje en España?.
El Gobierno pretende impulsar el recliclaje recuperando la técnica del retorno, una fórmula que ofrece al consumidor la posibilidad de recuperar parte del precio de los productos envasados al devolverlos vacíos.

Ya existe en seis países europeos y muy pronto podría llegar a España. El Gobierno pretende impulsar el recliclaje recuperando la técnica del retorno. Es decir, encareciendo unos céntimos los productos envasados y ofreciendo al consumidor la oportunidad de recuperar ese dinero al devolver el recipiente vacío.

En Alemania, por ejemplo, recuperan con este método más del noventa y ocho por ciento de los envases, mientras que en España se retornan seis de cada diez. Los defensores de este método creen que será efectivo para el cuidado del medio ambiente. Sus detractores critican el hecho de que se penalice a quien no colabore.


Aquí teneis el video...

http://www.antena3.com/noticias/econ...050902399.html

----------


## perdiguera

> La técnica del retorno, ¿el futuro del reciclaje en España?.
> El Gobierno pretende impulsar el recliclaje recuperando la técnica del retorno, una fórmula que ofrece al consumidor la posibilidad de recuperar parte del precio de los productos envasados al devolverlos vacíos.
> 
> Ya existe en seis países europeos y muy pronto podría llegar a España. El Gobierno pretende impulsar el recliclaje recuperando la técnica del retorno. Es decir, encareciendo unos céntimos los productos envasados y ofreciendo al consumidor la oportunidad de recuperar ese dinero al devolver el recipiente vacío.
> 
> En Alemania, por ejemplo, recuperan con este método más del noventa y ocho por ciento de los envases, mientras que en España se retornan seis de cada diez. Los defensores de este método creen que será efectivo para el cuidado del medio ambiente. Sus detractores critican el hecho de que se penalice a quien no colabore.
> 
> 
> Aquí teneis el video...
> ...


Creo que será una excelente medida ya que cualquier incentivo para mejorar el medio debe ser bienvenido.
Que no se quejen los que no colaboren, que el que, como se dice en mi tierra de origen, el que rompe paga y los tiestos para su casa.

----------


## REEGE

Premian a una explotación agrícola canaria por su labor ambiental al reciclar. 
Santa Cruz de Tenerife, 1 jun (EFE).- La explotación agrícola canaria Bonnysa ha recibido el premio que otorga el Sistema Integrado de Gestión de envases vacíos de fitosanitarios (Sigfito) por su labor ambiental en el reciclaje.

Bonnysa fue premiada en la categoría "Kilo" como reconocimiento, ya que ha sido el punto de recogida de envases vacíos de fitosanitarios en Canaria, según una nota del sistema integrado de gestión.

Los premios Sigfito son una iniciativa que reconoce el esfuerzo que realizan los puntos de recogida en la conservación del medio ambiente, explica el comunicado.

El punto de recogida, que colabora gratuita y voluntariamente con Sigfito, recoge los envases de los agricultores, con lo que evita sanciones como consecuencia de una mala gestión

Veintisiete puntos de recogida de toda España han sido premiados y recibirán cheques de hasta 2.000 euros para invertir en la mejora del punto de recogida y en la mejora del medio ambiente, explica la nota de Sigfito. EFE

----------


## REEGE

Treinta y cuatro kilos de residuos por habitante separan a España de la media de la UE. 
Madrid, 7 jun (EFE).- Cada español genera 34 kilos más de residuos que la media de la UE, según el Perfil Ambiental de España 2011 presentado hoy por la secretaria de Estado de Cambio Climático, Teresa Ribera, quien ha señalado que la senda es buena pero requiere mejoras.

Para Ribera, el Perfil, que contiene 85 indicadores, muestra una tendencia general de "mejora", pero es necesario apuntalar cambios "a la velocidad e intensidad que requiere la capacidad de regeneración de nuestros recursos naturales".

Este séptimo informe sugiere, a juicio de la Secretaria de Estado, que una buena parte de las políticas aplicadas están dando su resultado, pero que la situación general plantea una mayor "exigencia".

Entre los principales datos ha destacado el hecho de que en 2010 y por primera vez en España las energías renovables superarán al resto de fuentes de energía en la producción de electricidad.


Así, la cuota de las energías renovables pasó del 19,7 % en 2008 al 25,1 en 2009 y alcanzó un 32,3 por ciento en 2010.

Sobre el dato concreto de los residuos, el informe refleja que España generó en 2009 547 kilos de residuos por habitante frente a la media de la UE (513 kilos por habitante), lo que supone una diferencia de 34 kilos más por habitante, aunque nos vamos acercando.

En cuanto a las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero (GEI), el Perfil señala un descenso de las emisiones en 2009, de un 9 por ciento frente a la reducción del 7,8% en 2008.

Las emisiones por habitante en España continúan entre las más bajas de la UE-27 y en 2009 España fue el décimo país que menos emitió per cápita (8,02 toneladas de CO2 equivalente por habitante).

El conjunto de hogares emitió en 2009 un 71,% menos emisiones de CO2 que en 2008, correspondiendo a cada hogar algo más de una tonelada anual.

Entre los indicadores de agua destaca que en 2010 aumentaron un 29,7 % las reservas y que al mismo tiempo continúa la disminución del consumo en los hogares, que pasa de 157 litros por habitante y día en 2007 a 154 en 2008.

El indicador de Naturaleza y Biodiversidad refleja que la superficie terrestre protegida supone ya el 27,7 % de la superficie terrestre total en España, mientras que la superficie de bosques sigue incrementándose a un ritmo medio de 0,7 % anual y supera los 18 millones de hectáreas.

La superficie forestal afectada por incendios en 2010 ha sido un 63,3 % inferior a la media del decenio anterior, y la arbolada también registra una importante disminución del 73,9 %.EFE

*Nos queda aún mucho por hacer...*

----------


## REEGE

Un nuevo contenedor iteligente se desarrollará en Santander. 

Santander, 8 jun (EFE).- Santander será el campo de pruebas para el desarrollo de contenedores inteligentes, dentro de un nuevo proyecto internacional de innovación, centrado en la gestión de residuos, en el que trabajará junto a socios de Italia, Portugal y China.

La Universidad de Cantabria y el ayuntamiento de Santander inmersos en un proyecto europeo que desarrollará contenedores inteligentes. En la foto de archivo basuras acumuladas alrededor de un contenedor en una ciudad española.

Después de SmartSantander y OutSantander, que busca innovar en la gestión del alumbrado público, el Ayuntamiento de Santander se ha unido a otro proyecto vinculado a las nuevas tecnologías, Burba, con la Universidad de Cantabria como aliada.

El alcalde, Íñigo de la Serna, y el director gerente de la Fundación Torres Quevedo, Sergio Cicero, han firmado hoy un convenio de colaboración porque será esta fundación la que defina los parámetros que habrán de medir los contenedores experimentales para una mejor gestión de los residuos.

Estos contenedores estarán dotados de sensores y la idea del Ayuntamiento es instalarlos, como experiencia piloto, en el Barrio de San Francisco, ha apuntado el alcalde.

El proyecto Burba tiene una duración de 36 meses, un presupuesto de 2,8 millones de euros y será desarrollado con la colaboración de dos ayuntamientos (el de Santander y el italiano de Camogli), cuatro empresas tecnológicas, una universidad politécnica y un centro de investigación.

Mientras al Ayuntamiento de Santander le ha correspondido experimentar con los contenedores tradicionales, en Camoglie, una pequeña ciudad costera del norte de Italia, se centrarán en la recogida neumática.

Entre las empresas tecnológicas que participan se encuentra la española Acorde, con sede en el Parque Científico y Tecnológico (PCTCAN) y especializada en sistemas de comunicaciones, que se encargará de desarrollará la electrónica y el hardware.

La italiana Ridgeback aportará su experiencia en el desarrollo de hardware y software de alta tecnología y en el área de seguridad, y la china Farun se ocupará de producir los contenedores inteligentes que serán usados en las pruebas piloto.

Especializada en el desarrollo se software para sistemas de telefonía móvil y redes inalámbricas, la portuguesa Tekever se suma al proyecto tras desarrollar un sistema de medida para contenedores estáticos.

El Politécnico de Milán, una universidad de prestigio en robótica e industria, entre otras áreas, ha participado antes en otro proyecto similar, "Cleanwing", con el que ya diseñó una primera versión de contenedor inteligente.

También italiana es D'Appolonia, una organización dedicada a la investigación tecnológica, que lleva más de 25 años trabajando en proyectos europeos y que en esta iniciativa aportará su experiencia en ingeniería de sistemas.

De la Serna ha destacado que el Ayuntamiento ha querido que sea la Universidad de Cantabria la encargada de desarrollar la parte que le corresponde a Santander en el proyecto que ahora arranca, dentro de su apuesta por fortalecer las relaciones con la institución académica.

También el responsable de la Fundación Torres Quevedo ha agradecido al alcalde y al Ayuntamiento que sigan contando con los grupos de investigación de la UC para resolver "los problemas del día a día" de los santanderinos, porque esa es una de las misiones que tiene encomendada la universidad, aunque no sea tan visible como la docencia, ha señalado. EFE-Cantabria

----------


## REEGE

El Senado abre la puerta para recuperar el antiguo sistema de devolución de envases. 
■La Cámara Alta aprueba la Ley de Residuos y Suelos Contaminados.
■Una Comisión de Residuos decidirá sobre la viabilidad técnica y económica de la aplicación del sistema de depósito, devolución y retorno de envases (SDDR).
■El sistema implicaría para el consumidor la adquisición del envase por un importe extra que sería devuelto al retornarlo al punto de venta una vez consumido.

El antiguo sistema de devolución de botellas se abre de nuevo camino en la gestión de residuos, tras la aprobación este miércoles en el pleno del Senado de la Ley de Residuos y Suelos Contaminados. El sistema, respaldado por los principales grupos ecologistas, implicaría para el consumidor la adquisición del envase por un importe extra que le sería devuelto al retornarlo al punto de venta una vez consumido el producto.

El sistema de depósito, devolución y retorno de envases (SDDR) permite recuperar el valor del envase cuando el usuario lo entrega directamente en comercios o puntos de distribución, mientras que el sistema integrado de gestión (SIG) o puntos limpios, que cobran de los municipios por la gestión, cuenta con la participación voluntaria y no remunerada del ciudadano que separa la basura.

La Ley de Residuos y Suelos contaminados regresará al Congreso para su ratificación La aplicación del SDDR, que convivirá con los puntos limpios, dependerá de los "informes de viabilidad técnica, ambiental y económica" que se presenten a estudio de la Comisión de Residuos que se creará a tal efecto, según una enmienda pactada por todos los grupos parlamentarios. El alcance real de esta comisión vendrá establecido por un reglamento que el Gobierno aprobará en los próximos meses, según explican a 20minutos.es fuentes del Senado.

Si se demuestra "técnicamente viable" y complementa los objetivos del SIG, el SDDR reconocerá económicamente la labor "recicladora" del propio consumidor. Sin que se haya estipulado aún el precio, por cada botella devuelta el consumidor recibirá la cantidad que haya invertido en la primera compra del envase y que no volverá a representar un gasto en tanto en cuanto sea retornada. 

La Ley de Residuos y Suelos contaminados fue aprobada el pasado 6 de junio por el Congreso, adonde volverá para su ratificación, tras la votación de este miércoles, con 237 votos a favor, 0 en contra, y dos abstenciones de los 239 senadores presentes.

Durante el debate, tanto el PP como CiU han expresado su malestar por el hecho de que el proyecto de ley se haya tramitado mediante procedimiento de urgencia por su volumen de enmiendas y han reclamado cambios en el sistema para que los textos legislativos de "esta envergadura y calado" -según el senador popular José Valín- puedan contar con el proceso de negociación y reflexión suficiente con el objetivo de propiciar "mejores leyes".

Más de 400 millones en máquinas
"La ley ha llegado hasta donde podía llegar", asegura Domingo Jiménez Beltrán, exdirector de la Agencia Europea de Medio Ambiente (EEA) y coordinador de la plataforma Retorna, respaldada, entre otros, por el sindicato CCOO y la Confederación de Consumidores y Usuarios. 

"No es lo que hubiéramos querido, pero dadas las resistencias del sector económico y las presiones que hemos recibido, consideramos que es un paso importante. Hay que felicitar al legislador", dijo. Según Retorna, el SDDR se ha implantado con éxito en países como Alemania e incidirá en un aumento significativo de la gestión de envases de bebidas, de cuya comercialización anual, unos 51 millones, de acuerdo a sus cifras, solo se recicla un 30%. "El SDDR terminará implantándose porque el consumidor lo quiere y porque aporta sentido común. Premia al consumidor responsable", agregó Jiménez. 


No es lo que hubiéramos querido, pero es un paso importante La plataforma contraria al proyecto, encabezada por Ecoembes, Ecovidrio, gestoras de residuos en los SIG, la Federación Española de Industrias de la Alimentación y Bebidas y la Confederación Española de Comercio, denuncia los costes adicionales del sistema para comercio e industria, que calcularon en 465 millones de euros. Su planteamiento apunta, además, al gasto que cada consumidor aporta al sistema por el pago previo del envase retornable.

En los países en los que ya funciona el SDDR se utilizan depósitos mecanizados que entregan al consumidor un recibo por los envases devueltos, canjeable por dinero en establecimientos asociados o como crédito en la próxima compra. Para la aplicación del sistema de devolución y retorno, dicta la Ley, se valorará con carácter previo "el grado de cumplimiento de los objetivos mínimos" de reutilización y reciclado establecido por las directivas europeas. 

Ecoembes-Ecovidrio sostienen que España supera esos objetivos y que ya en 2008, según los últimos datos del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, se reciclaba en el país el 59% de los envases, índice que ha aumentado "año tras año". Las cifras de 2008 de la oficina de estadísticas de la UE, EUROSTAT, sobre el tratamiento de residuos municipales, señalan a España, con un 14% de residuos reciclados, por debajo de Alemania (48), Bélgica (35) y Reino Unido (23) y por encima de Portugal (9) o Italia (11), entre otros. 

La ley contempla además también plazos para la erradicación de las bolsas de plástico de un solo uso, hasta su reducción en un 80% en 2016.

----------


## REEGE

*El 90% de las bolsas que consumimos acaba esparcido en campos, playas y mares.*
Madrid, 2 jul (EFE).- Cada español consume, de media, 365 bolsas de plástico de un solo uso al año, lo que implica 15.300 millones de bolsas, 12 millones de barriles de petróleo para su producción, y unas 100.000 toneladas de residuos, de los que sólo el 10% se recicla, quedando el resto esparcido por campos, playas y mares.

Son datos de ONG ecologistas como Greenpeace o Amigos de la Tierra, que, en pleno debate sobre la eliminación de las bolsas de plástico, reivindican mañana el Día Internacional Sin Bolsas con una petición a las autoridades: la prohibición de las bolsas de un solo uso ya sean de plástico o biodegradables.

Para ello, celebrarán mañana actividades informativas y de denuncia sobre el consumo excesivo e innecesario de recursos naturales en diferentes puntos de España.

Esta campaña de concienciación se produce días antes de que el Congreso de los Diputados apruebe la nueva Ley de Residuos que, previsiblemente, alargará la "sustitución" -no eliminación obligatoria- de las bolsas de plástico de un sólo uso hasta 2018; a pesar de que la Unión Europea estudia eliminarlas en 2012.

La actitud del Gobierno "puede tener mucho que ver con el hecho de que España sea el primer productor de bolsas, a pesar de que el negocio de las bolsas respecto con el de los envases y embalajes de plástico es mínimo, en torno al 3 por ciento", señala el responsable de la campaña de Contaminación de Greenpeace, Julio Barea.

El portavoz de Greenpeace incide en que, "a pesar del alarmismo, las repercusiones sobre el sector del abandono de las bolsas de plástico no biodegradable sería anecdótico, y supondría un empuje para desarrollar materiales con menor impacto en el medio ambiente".

Respecto a las bolsas biodegradables que se están extendiendo en España, y que seguirán avaladas en la nueva ley, María Durán, portavoz de residuos de Amigos de la Tierra, opina que son "una falsa solución, que traslada la demanda de recursos naturales para la fabricación de bolsas del petróleo al papel o a los cultivos de maíz y patata".

"La sustitución de unos materiales de usar y tirar por otros diferentes, pero también desechables, no tiene ningún sentido. En esto momentos, en los que el agotamiento de los recursos naturales y de la tierra va en aumento, los materiales que utilizamos han de producirse con la intención de aprovechar nuestros recursos y así lograr alargar la vida útil de los productos fabricados", dice Durán.

Los ecologistas aseguran que sustituir las bolsas de plástico de un sólo uso por las biodegradables es "perpetuar" la "incultura" del "usar y tirar", por lo que animan a los ciudadanos a decir: "No me des la bolsa, gracias".

En esta línea, Barea subraya que la mejor alternativa a las bolsas de un sólo uso "son los carros de la compra, las cestas y bolsas de tela, de preferencia de materiales ecológicos y de comercio justo", en tanto que "la energía y recursos utilizados son ampliamente compensados por la infinidad de veces que pueden ser utilizados".

Los ciudadanos que quieran sumarse a la cultura de "la reducción y la reutilización", pueden firmar su compromiso de abandono de las bolsas de un sólo uso en la campaña "Zona Libre de Bolsas" que está disponible en la página web de Amigos de la Tierra, y que ha sido rubricada ya por más de 3.000 personas y más de 200 entidades.

Peces y bolsas de plástico comparten espacio en el mar. EFE/Archivo


*Pd. RECICLEMOS CHICOS!!*

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Sólo el 90% de las bolsas?... Yo pensé que eran todas... :Mad: 

Porque cada vez hay más y más, y pese a las limpiezas que se hacen por parte de voluntarios, brigadas forestales, etc... siempre hay más  :Mad:

----------


## REEGE

*Abierta la puerta al sistema antiguo de retornar los cascos de botellas.*

Madrid, 12 jul (EFE).- El Congreso de los Diputados ha abierto hoy la vía para volver a implantar en España el antiguo sistema de retornar los cascos de botellas, con lo que el consumidor recupera en el momento de devolverlo una cantidad -todavía no determinada- del envase que compró en la tienda.

La eliminación total y progresiva, hasta 2018, de las bolsas de plástico de un solo uso y no biodegradables, es otra de las novedades de la Ley de Residuos y Suelos Contaminados aprobada hoy en el pleno de la Cámara Baja, donde se han aceptado gran parte de las enmiendas introducidas en el Senado.

La ley, que traspone una directiva comunitaria y actualiza la antigua normativa española en esta materia (1998) obliga a España a llevar a cabo una recogida separada de distintos materiales procedentes de residuos (papel, plástico, vidrio, metales), antes de 2015.

Durante el debate, la diputada del Grupo Popular, María Teresa Lara, ha criticado algunos puntos de la norma por considerar tenían una redacción "chapucera", ha criticado el sistema de retorno de los cascos y ha recordado que fue rechazado por Francia y Reino Unido por su coste excesivo.

Los ciudadanos pueden dejar de considerar los residuos "como desechos" para pasar a valorarlos "como materias primas", ha destacado por su parte la portavoz socialista Margarita Pérez Herráiz.

El calendario marca que para antes de 2013 hay que sustituir el 60% de las bolsas de un solo uso no biodegradables; en 2015 el 70%; en 2016 el 80% y en 2018 hay que llegar al objetivo del 100 por 100, a excepción de las que se utilizan para pescados, carnes y otros productos perecederos.

Otra novedad es la creación de una Comisión para la cooperación técnica y la coordinación entre Administraciones públicas en materia de residuos.

La posibilidad que se establece de volver al antiguo sistema de devolución de botellas, conocido ahora como Sistema de Depósito, Devolución y Retorno (SDDR), ha sido uno de los puntos más polémicos, y ha contado con la oposición de Ecoembes, la sociedad que gestiona los llamados puntos verdes de recogida de envase, y también de algunas organizaciones de consumidores y la Federación Española de Industrias de la Alimentación, entre otros.

A favor están diferentes ONGs, como Greenpeace y Ecologistas en Acción, y la plataforma Retorna, de la que forman parte, entre otros, el sindicatos CCOO.

Los primeros aducen, entre otros, que la implantación de SDDR supondrá una desembolso de entre 400 y 600 millones de euros, para los segundos se abre la puerta a la creación de un significativo número de empleos verdes y a la consecución de mayores cuotas de reciclaje.

Por primera vez, un texto legislativo regula los biorresiduos al objeto de fomentar su reciclado y aprovechar de forma óptima sus recursos al tiempo que introduce mecanismos para priorizar el reciclaje de papel usado dentro de la Unión Europea.

De los 51 millones de envases de bebidas que se venden al día en España, aproximadamente uno por habitante, solo se recicla el 30 por ciento, según cifras de la Asociación Retorna.

El 52 por ciento de la basura generada en España sigue acabando en el vertedero, según datos difundidos este año por Eurostat, la oficina comunitaria de estadística.

Fuente:efeverde.com

----------


## REEGE

*Los puertos gallegos retiran del mar más de 300.000 kilos de basura.* 

Santiago de Compostela, 18 jul (EFE).- Marineros y trabajadores de los puertos de Galicia han recogido más de 300.000 kilos de basuras del mar, dentro del proyecto 3R-FISH, enmarcado en el programa europeo Life+ y en el que participa la Consellería del Mar.

En 2010 se recogieron 3.500 kilos de pilas en Burela y 189.000 kilos de redes en Ribeira, mientras que se acumularon en los recintos de Portos de Galicia 11.000 kilos de poliespán.

Mar ha informado en un comunicado de esta iniciativa, cuyo objetivo principal es el desarrollo sostenible de la pesca y actividades portuarias, con la finalidad de mejorar la calidad de las aguas a través de la reducción de vertidos de residuos sólidos al medio marino y de su correcta gestión en tierra.

En concreto, Portos de Galicia ha desarrollado estas medidas en dos fases: la primera de implementación de experiencias piloto en los puertos de Burela y Ribeira, y la segunda de extensión de estos proyectos a todos los puertos gallegos.

El resultado asciende a más de 300.000 kilos de residuos recogidos de los fondos marinos y reciclados de forma sostenible.

*Fuente:efeverde.com*

----------


## REEGE

*Rosa Aguilar presenta la iniciativa España Recicla para la Vuelta Ciclista a España 2011. 
27/07/2011*

La Ministra de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino, Rosa Aguilar, presentará mañana la campaña de España Recicla que se desarrollará durante la Vuelta Ciclista a España 2011

Esta iniciativa que divulgará mensajes sobre la importancia de la colaboración ciudadana en la gestión de los residuos ha sido impulsada por La Vuelta y los Sistema Integrados de Gestión, ECOPILAS, ECOLEC y AMBILAMP.

La ministra estará acompaña también por el ciclista Pablo Lastras. 

Día: Jueves, 28 de julio 2011 
Hora: 12.30 h  
Lugar: Patio Interior. Sede de Nuevos Ministerios. Pza. San Juan de la Cruz.

----------


## perdiguera

No sé si sabeis que durante una etapa de ciclismo se lanzan a la cuneta multitud de bidones de agua, sueros y otros tipos de bebidas.
Yo he presenciado una etapa en la que después de pasar los corredores alguien, parecía de los equipos, recogía dichos bidoens para reaprovecharlos.
¿Eso es así o lo he visto mal?

----------


## REEGE

Yo tengo un amigo al que le gusta el ciclismo bastante y suele ver algunas etapas de la Vuelta y viene al pueblo cargado de bidones de los distintos equipos... vamos que si no hay alguien que los vaya cogiendo para reutilizarlos, seguro que son los aficionados los que hacen buena cuenta de todos ellos... :Embarrassment:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No sé si sabeis que durante una etapa de ciclismo se lanzan a la cuneta multitud de bidones de agua, sueros y otros tipos de bebidas.
> Yo he presenciado una etapa en la que después de pasar los corredores alguien, parecía de los equipos, recogía dichos bidoens para reaprovecharlos.
> ¿Eso es así o lo he visto mal?


A ver, una vez que pasa el pelotón y todos los coches de la organización y de los equipos, por detrás, suele ir un "camión escoba" al cual se echan todos esos "desechos" que se van dejando tras el paso de una carrera ciclista. Aun así, es inevitable que en algunas zonas se pueda quedar algún bidón tirado, en zonas donde haya maleza y no se vea bien.

Pero como bien a dicho Reege, los aficionados, dan buena cuenta de todos los bidones  :Big Grin: 

Sin ir más lejos, cuando la Vuelta pasó por mi pueblo, uno de mis primos, cogió y se puso a recorrer las cunetas por donde no había aficionados antes de que llegara el camión escoba. ¿resultado? Trajo una bolsa repleta de bidones, por lo menos traería lo menos 10 o 15 bidones  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

> No sé si sabeis que durante una etapa de ciclismo se lanzan a la cuneta multitud de bidones de agua, sueros y otros tipos de bebidas.
> Yo he presenciado una etapa en la que después de pasar los corredores alguien, parecía de los equipos, recogía dichos bidoens para reaprovecharlos.
> ¿Eso es así o lo he visto mal?





> Yo tengo un amigo al que le gusta el ciclismo bastante y suele ver algunas etapas de la Vuelta y viene al pueblo cargado de bidones de los distintos equipos... vamos que si no hay alguien que los vaya cogiendo para reutilizarlos, seguro que son los aficionados los que hacen buena cuenta de todos ellos...


Me da que Perdiquera lo que vió fue a tu amigo, REEGE  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Ahora en serio, una vuelta ciclista deja bastante basura allá por donde va, no sólo de los ciclistas y sus bidones, sino de los aficionados que van a verla.

Me imagino que algunos bidones sí serán reutilizados por los equipos, porque si no, no les daría el presupuesto.

----------


## ben-amar

No estaria mal recoger esos bidones y revenderselos a los equipos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Se sacaria unos eurillos  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

*3.000 jóvenes participan en una recogida selectiva de basuras de las playas vizcaínas.* 
Bilbao, 13 ago (EFE).- Cerca de 3.000 personas, principalmente jóvenes, han participado hoy en una acción de recogida selectiva de basuras llevada a cabo en trece playas vizcaínas y promovida por la Diputación de Bizkaia para concienciar en la protección del medio ambiente.

Según ha informado la entidad foral, la acción ha consistido en una prueba en la que los jóvenes debían recoger un residuo y depositarlo en el contenedor correspondiente cerca del estand que bajo el lema "Bizkaiko Hondartzak Garbi" ha sido habilitado para esta iniciativa en cada una de las playas.

Los participantes se han hecho con una licra para la práctica de deportes acuáticos a cambio de su aportación a la limpieza de las playas.

Se trata de una acción que pretender llamar la atención de los usuarios más jóvenes sobre la protección y conservación de los arenales vizcaínos y que busca también promocionar la práctica de deportes acuáticos.

La acción se ha llevado a cabo simultáneamente en las playas de La Arena, Ereaga, Arrigunaga, Arrieta-Atxabiribil, Plentzia, Bakio, Aritzatxu, Laga, Laida, Ogella, Isuntza, Karraspio y Arrigorri. 
*
Buena y gran iniciativa...*

----------


## REEGE

El SDDR se traslada a Capdepera para recoger envases a cambio de 0,05.  
Palma, 23 ago (EFE).- Después de haber recogido 21.499 envases en cinco días en Palma, la Plataforma para la Reducción de Residuos de Mallorca y la Asociación Devuelve se ha trasladado a Capdepera, donde permanecerá hasta el viernes, para demostrar cómo funciona el Sistema de Depósito, Devolución y Retorno de Envases (SDDR).

La campaña tiene la intención de demostrar las ventajas que supone el SDDR, que incentiva el retorno de los envases como latas y botellas de plásticos de hasta dos litros de parte de la ciudadanía a cambio de un incentivo de participación de cinco céntimos de euro por envase.

En un comunicado, el Grupo balear de Ornitológico y Defensa de la Naturaleza (GOB) informa a los ciudadanos que quieran participar de esta iniciativa que podrán acercarse hasta el 26 de agosto, desde las 17.30 horas hasta las 23.00 h a la Plaza de la Constitución de Capdepera para depositar su envase en la máquina recogedora.

La plataforma, formada por Greenpeace, Amigos de la Tierra, Fundación Deixalles, ALCAIB y GOB, ha invitado a responsables municipales, Consell Insular y Govern balear a conocer y comprobar los beneficios ambientales del sistema de devolución: la disminución de la suciedad en las calles, el aumento de los envases reutilizables, entre otras.

Esta plataforma ha conseguido que ocho municipios mallorquines aprueben una moción para apoyar e impulsar este sistema en la isla.

Capdepera,Inca, Bunyola, Calvià, Sóller, Palma, Esporles y Santa María son los ayuntamientos que se han interesado por el SDDR, que ya funciona en muchos países del norte de Europa donde se ha conseguido recuperar y reciclar más del 90 % de envases.

El Consell de Mallorca también ha demostrado interés en la implantación de este sistema en la isla y se ha comprometido a evaluar la viabilidad de su implantación.

Con estas acciones, la plataforma pretende además impulsar la concienciación ciudadana y la sensibilización hacia una forma mucho más efectiva y eficiente de recuperar los envases.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/portada/index.htm
SOLIDARIDAD Una mano por 19 toneladas de tapones

Una firma lusa paga la prótesis de un niño a cambio de plástico para reciclar

    mónica torres
    caminha / la voz
    15/6/2011 

«Lo que para otros es basura, para mí es un futuro». Es la consigna de Elisabete Farinhoto, vecina del municipio luso de Caminha (fronterizo con A Guarda) y madre de Diogo, un niño de dos años que nació sin la mano derecha. Sus expectativas dieron un giro hace tres meses cuando descubrieron en televisión a la madre de Rodrigo, otro niño con una situación similar y que, gracias a una iniciativa inédita, es el receptor de una de las primeras manos mioeléctricas de Portugal.

Sus padres consiguieron los 8.300 euros que costaba la prótesis recogiendo tapones y embalajes de plástico. Su sueño, hecho ya realidad, se ha convertido en el de otras familias y la fórmula para alcanzarlo, en el modus operandi de la cooperativa Dar a Sorrir, fundada por la madre de Rodrigo, Sandra Hipólito, en colaboración con la empresa de embalaje Ceinop de Póvoa de Varzim, utiliza para su producción plástico reciclado. El sistema se basa en un trueque, ya que, a cambio de los tapones y embalajes de plástico, la empresa paga la colocación de la prótesis.

Este mecanismo le permite a Rodrigo abrir y cerrar la mano y mover tres dedos. «Todo es nuevo para él, ya puede comer un yogur él solo o pintar», destaca la madre. Hasta que a los 18 años puedan colocarle una biónica y definitiva, tendrá que hacer revisiones y adaptaciones.

Elisabete Farinhoto confía ahora en ese torrente solidario y que también llegue a Diogo desde la ribera gallega del Miño. «El 27 de mayo hicieron una prueba y funcionaba, él mismo busca tapas», avanza. Ella recoge todo lo que puede en su casa, donde ya ha conseguido cuatro de las 19 toneladas necesarias. Restaurantes y el propio Concello han colocado «contenedores para Diogo» en varios espacios municipales como piscinas o bibliotecas.

llamamiento solidario








¿Quien dice ahora que reciclar no es bueno? :Smile: 

http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&source..._-NyeQ&cad=rja
http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&source...NKLWNA&cad=rja

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esa iniciativa, por suerte, se está extendiendo cada vez más.
Hace un par de años salió la 1ª vez, y cada año que pasa, se escucha con más frecuencia.
¡Qué siga así! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

*Una campaña reduce a la mitad el uso de bolsas de plástico en supermercados*.  

Valladolid, 3 oct (EFE).- La campaña "La bolsa hola vida" ha contribuido a reducir a casi la mitad la utilización de bolsas de plástico en los supermercados que la llevan a cabo en Castilla y León, con un ahorro de 138 millones de bolsas desde abril.

La Consejería de Fomento y Medio Ambiente ha puesto en marcha la segunda fase de la campaña, presentada hoy en Valladolid por el titular de este departamento, Antonio Silván.

La primera fase, iniciada el pasado 1 de abril, ha evitado hasta septiembre el consumo de 138 millones de bolsas de un solo uso, de los 278 que generan estos supermercados, agrupados en las asociaciones Española de Distribuidores, Autoservicios y Supermercados (ASEDAS) y de Supermercados de Castilla y León (ASUCYL).

Esos 278 millones forman parte de los 600 millones que en total se generan en Castilla y León cada año.

El objetivo, según ha explicado el consejero en rueda de prensa, era reducir en un 20 por ciento el uso de estas bolsas a finales de 2011, y se ha llegado a cerca del 50, mientras que en 2012 se espera alcanzar el 60 por ciento de reducción.

La disminución alcanza hasta un 85 por ciento en los establecimientos que cobran la bolsa al consumidor.

La normativa europea exige que en 2018 hayan desaparecido todas las bolsas de un solo uso.

Antonio Silván ha advertido, en rueda de prensa, del "derroche" de recursos y de energía que conllevan estas bolsas, ya que "se estima en cuatro gramos es la cantidad de CO2 que genera cada bolsa".

Por ello, la desaparición de los cerca de 13.500 millones de bolsas de plástico que se distribuyen en España cada año supondría un ahorro de 54.000 toneladas de CO2, unas 2.400 toneladas en Castilla y León.

Los supermercados asociados en ASEDAS y en ASUCYL han fomentado el uso del carro de la compra, el servicio domiciliario o el cobro al consumidor de cada bolsa.

Además, empaquetan con cintas aprovechando los propios embalajes, se optimiza el número de objetos por bolsa o se incentiva el uso de bolsas reutilizables de tela, papel, plástico y compostables, e incluso cajas de cartón.

Las empresas participantes en esta campaña son diez en la Comunidad, con más de 410 establecimientos de las cadenas Alimerka, Coviran, Supersol, Froiz, El Arbol, Gadis, Mercadona, Spar, Lupa y La Salve.

La nueva fase de la campaña se difundirá en 65 autobuses de transporte público y marquesinas de las capitales de provincia, Miranda de Ebro (Burgos) y Ponferrada (León).

----------


## perdiguera

A los fabricantes de bolsas de plástico les toca reciclarse, nunca mejor dicho.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Eso es muy bueno. La verdad que a los que nos hemos acostumbra estos años anteriores a guadar las bolsas de plástico, nos han venido de perlas. Ahora, como tienes que pagar por ellas, te llevas dos o tres en el bolsillo y ahí metes la compra. Creo que se debería seguir hasta dejar una producción mínima o nula.

----------


## sergi1907

Lo que tenían que hacer es no dar de ninguna manera.

Hay algunos supermercados que no las dan, pero las cobran a 1 céntimo, con lo que siguen siendo muchas al día.

----------


## perdiguera

Creo sergi que las que venden a 1 céntimo son de fécula y por tanto biodegradables.

----------


## sergi1907

Las de un centro comercial sí, las otras son de polietileno, no sé si serán muy contaminantes

----------


## perdiguera

El polietileno no creo que sea muy biodegradable.

----------


## FEDE

> Lo que tenían que hacer es no dar de ninguna manera.
> 
> Hay algunos supermercados que no las dan, pero las cobran a 1 céntimo, con lo que siguen siendo muchas al día.


Totalmente de acuerdo Sergi. 
Lo peor de todo es que hay muchisima gente que no reciclan nada y la mayoría del territorio español es un basurero, eso no pasa en Alemania ni en gran parte de Europa, y es que los politicos que tenemos son unos ineptos la mayoría. 
Da verguenza como la juventud y la que no es tan joven dejan cualquier plaza o punto de encuentro despues de una botellona, todo lleno de bolsas de platicos, cristales, latas, etc... y lo peor de todo es que eso crea malos hábitos, y después hacen lo mismo en cualquier sitio.

----------


## Luján

Me quedo con las de rafia o fibra de algodón. Son grandes y reutilizables.

Tendré como unas 8 en total, sin contar la térmica y el carrito, y siempre están en el maletero del coche. La mejor forma de no olvidárselas al ir a comprar.

----------


## ben-amar

Yo cuento con 5 de rafia y mi carrito del coche, muy util para no tirar de tanto peso.
Paso de las de plastico, las siguen utilizando muchiiiiiiiiiiiisimo

----------


## frfmfrfm

Las bolsas de rafia en el maletero del coche es lo mejor, nuca se olvidan y dan muy buen servicio.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ahora de plástico las únicas nos nos dan es a la tiendecita que vamos a por el pan. En el súper son Biodegradables, el doble de grandes y a 5 céntimos la unidad. Aunque con el carrito recientemente adquirido, por lo menos nosotros estamos reciclando un montón.
Hablando de reciclar hace unos 6 años, que empezamos nosotros a separar los residuos, plásticos y envases, vidrio, y cartón y resto. Supongo que algo habremos contribuido.

----------


## perdiguera

En el tema del reciclaje los distintos ayuntamientos o mancomunidades van cada una por su lado.
Conozco dos casos:
El de la mancomunidad del área de Barcelona, donde vivo, que realiza las siguientes separaciones en contenedores: papel, de color azul, vidrio, de color verde, latas, bricks y plásticos, de color amarillo, orgánica de color marrón y resto, de color gris.
El de algunas zonas de Barcelona ciudad donde sólo separan orgánica, papel y resto.
Debe ser por alguna razón que no entiendo pues las plantas de tratamiento para los dos casos son las mismas.

----------


## Luján

Me da a mí que la razón es puramente económica, por no sacar tantos camiones a pasear.

En sagunto se diferencia papel-cartón (azul), envases (amarillo), vidrio (verde) y resto (gris), para todo lo demás (excepto aceite de cocina), Punto Limpio (Aquí llamados Ecoparques)

Casualidad que de allí acabo de venir de soltar unas sartenes viejas, embalajes plásticos y de poliuretano y un cargamento importante de papel y cartón.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Me da a mí que la razón es puramente económica, por no sacar tantos camiones a pasear.
> 
> En sagunto se diferencia *papel-cartón (azul), envases (amarillo), vidrio (verde) y resto (gris),* para todo lo demás (excepto aceite de cocina), Punto Limpio (Aquí llamados Ecoparques)
> 
> Casualidad que de allí acabo de venir de soltar unas sartenes viejas, embalajes plásticos y de poliuretano y un cargamento importante de papel y cartón.


Yo creo que eso es básico y es así en todos sitios.
Aquí en Sevilla desde hace 6 meses han puesto los del aceite usado.
Y aquí los muebles y demás deben llevarse a los puntos limpios, o al lado de los contenedores dónde cada 15 días pasará un camión que los irá recogiendo.

----------


## REEGE

*¿Quién retorna más? El SDDR en cifras por toda España.*  

Madrid, 8 nov (EFEverde).- Con 49.188 envases retornados, Ibiza registró el "récord absoluto" de participación en la gira de promoción de la Fundación Retorna, que durante cuatro meses explicó por toda España su sistema de devolución de recipientes de bebidas.

Imágen del 18-08-2011.- Imágen de una máquina encargada de la selección de residuos y envases de plástico y metal durante la Gira Retorna.


Los datos, dados a conocer hoy, revelan que se recuperó más de un cuarto de millón de envases, recogidos en ocho diferentes capitales españolas.

Una furgoneta con la primera máquina de recogida de envases vacíos se desplazó entre julio y noviembre a Valencia, Mallorca, Ibiza, Barcelona, Bilbao, Sevilla y Madrid, donde se inició y finalizó la gira, para explicar el modelo de gestión que pone valor a las botellas y latas vacías.

Durante la fase de promoción, por cada envase depositado se entregaron 0,5 céntimos de euro, en vez de los posibles 0,25 que se estima se establecerán por envase, si se adopta el sistema, previsto por la nueva Ley de Residuos y Suelos Contaminados.

La máquina presentada separa y compacta los envases depositados por los usuarios, en un proceso que se pudo seguir por cámaras internas para entender todo el circuito.

Entre los resultados del tour, Retorna destacó la "participación con lluvia" de Madrid, con 5.473 envases recogidos en una tarde de chaparrón, y la recogida media de Barcelona: 4.409 envases por día.

En Saler (Valencia), el récord de implicación ciudadana, con la participación del 60 por centro de la población y en Palma, el récord de implicación política, con el respaldo de todos los partidos al SDDR.

Retorna también aplaude el "récord de participación juvenil" de Sevilla, donde se ha creado la liga deportiva "Retorna", con cinco equipos; y el respaldo de Bilbao, donde se recogieron 1.437 de las 7.000 firmas de apoyo para el modelo de gestión.

La Fundación Retorna sostiene que los SDDR fomentan la reutilización y permiten recuperar hasta el 99% de los envases que se consumen.

Según Retorna, en España se recicla solo el 30 por ciento de los envases que se generan y aseguran que con el sistema actual de gestión de basuras, el resto acaba en vertederos, incineradoras o abandonados en calles, playas y bosques. 

*Un tema interesante que crearía empleo y que dejaría nuestras calles y pueblos más limpios... según mi punto de vista!!!!
Un saludo.*

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo me acuerdo cuando chico que tu llevabas el embalse y te devolvían dinero, estoy hablando de hace 40 años aproximadamente, en España y tooo :Smile: 
Algunos se acordaran.
Saludos a todos.

----------


## Luján

> Yo me acuerdo cuando chico que tu llevabas el embalse y te devolvían dinero, estoy hablando de hace 40 años aproximadamente, en España y tooo
> Algunos se acordaran.
> Saludos a todos.


Onde vas!!!!! hace 20 también se hacía, que yo no llego a 40 y lo recuerdo perfectamente. Incluso hoy día se hace, con las bombonas de gas.

Una de las razones que esgrimieron para no retornar más fue la higiene. Los plásticos eran más "higiénicos".

Otra era que la empresa ya no tendría que gestionar el retorno de los envases, con lo que se quitaban un marrón de encima, a al vez que una pérdida de ganancias.

----------


## Comizo

> Yo me acuerdo cuando chico que tu llevabas el embalse y te devolvían dinero, estoy hablando de hace 40 años aproximadamente, en España y tooo
> Algunos se acordaran.
> Saludos a todos.


 A mí me devolvían 2 o 3 pesetas si no recuerdo mal. Pero a tí que llevabas el EMBALSE, no te digo nada, te forrabas, ja,ja,ja,ja.

Es normal que se te cuele, ja,ja,ja,ja.

----------


## REEGE

Si es que tenemos el Embalse por todos lados...
jajajajaja

----------


## frfmfrfm

Amigos no se puede uno ni equivocar, aquí hay que tener un cuidaooo.
Tanto embalse tanto embalse, que se emociona uno. :Embarrassment: 

Saludos a todos.

----------


## suer

Yo recuerdo que iba a una gran superficie comercial, el nombre de la cual no daré para no hacer publicidad, y antes de entrar íbamos a una máquina automática en la que introduciamos los envases de vidrio y una vez finalizado el proceso te daba un vale a descontar en el supermercado al hacer la compra. Incluso si algún envase era defectuoso lo devolvía. ¿Por qué se dejó de hacer? Lo de las medidas higiénicas, que habeis dicho que argumentaron, pues no me convence mucho. 

He oido que en Alemania, muchos supermercados tienen sistemas de recogida de envases y te dan vales de descuento. No sé si alguno de vosotros habreis oido algo al respecto.

También comentaros que en Reus desde hace unos años funciona lo que se llama la "Deixalleria Mòbil". Vendría a ser un punto verde móvil. Un camión compartimentado se coloca cada día en un punto determinado de la ciudad y puedes ir a depositar todo lo que tengas en casa para tirar. Un operario se encarga de dejar cada cosa en su compartimento. Un servicio bastante útil en mi opinión. Cada punto de recogida tiene asignado un dia fijo al mes. En mi barrio cada primer viernes de mes.

Un saludo a todos

----------


## July1981

¿creeis que quemando los neumaticos para suministrar energía se "recicla" realmente o por el contrario el humo y los gases que se producen al generar esto son todavía más perjudiciales?

----------


## Luján

> Viendo este artículo...
> 
> Desguaces y los neumáticos: Reutilización y reciclaje
> 
> ¿creeis que quemando los neumaticos para suministrar energía se "recicla" realmente o por el contrario el humo y los gases que se producen al generar esto son todavía más perjudiciales?


Los gases provenientes de la quema incontrolada de los neumáticos son muy tóxicos, pero si se realiza un correcto filtrado de los mismos antes de su emisión a la atmósfera y una quema de los neumáticos en condiciones, no serán más perjudiciales que los de cualquier otra central térmica convencional.

Personalmente, prefiero que se usen para asfaltar carreteras que para producir electricidad/calor.

----------


## REEGE

*Fuente:efeverde.com*
Camargo, premiado por la recogida selectiva de envases, papel y cartón.  

Santander, 29 nov (EFE).- El Ayuntamiento de Camargo obtendrá una dotación económica de 100.000 euros aproximadamente por la recogida selectiva de envases, papel y cartón, que concede Ecoembes y que va a destinarse a adquirir nuevos contenedores de basura.

Ecoembes, la empresa nacional que se dedica a la recogida selectiva, ha señalado a Camargo como el municipio de toda Cantabria, y uno de los primeros de España, que "mejor recicla cartón, envases y papel", subraya el Consistorio en una nota de prensa.

Esta valoración hace referencia a la adecuación de los residuos que se depositan en cada contenedor.

Así, se valora positivamente que haya sido bajo el porcentaje de lo que se conoce como "impropios", es decir, los materiales que no deberían estar en el contenedor en que se encuentran, ya que no es el que corresponde a su composición.

Según explica el Consistorio, Ecoembes recoge lo depositado en los contenedores y "premia" o "penaliza", en función de unos baremos que miden la adecuación de lo depositado al contenedor en que se encuentra.

Así, Camargo recibirá este año cerca de 100.000 euros por no alcanzar el 30 por ciento de materiales impropios detectados en los contenedores de papel y cartón y envases.

El objetivo ahora es, como ha explicado la Concejala de Servicios Generales, Carmen Carral, "reducir este porcentaje que es del 28 por ciento hasta el 20 por ciento", lo que permitiría a Camargo percibir cantidades superiores a cambio del material reciclado.

Carral ha incidido en la necesidad de comprender "que no se trata tan sólo de reciclar, sino de hacerlo mejor", porque de esta manera se benefician el medio ambiente y los propios vecinos.

----------

